# New rules to enter Spain



## Moped (Jul 26, 2022)

The Telegraph is reporting that Spain now require proof that UK citizens have £85 per day per person spending money for the duration of your stay, proof of a return ticket, proof of accommodation and vaccination evidence before you will be permitted to pass through customs. 

So for our 90 day winter trip we will need to prove we have £15300 of spending money for the 2 of us, and pre booked site accommodation. And another booster jab will be required.

Not happy at all. What will Brittany ferries make of this?

And what about land crossings from France?


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 26, 2022)

Well they do have to get the price of the armada back somehow.


----------



## mark61 (Jul 26, 2022)

Not just Spain, it may be most EU countries, each country setting its limit. The most important word is "may".
No where have I read you have to spend that amount though, but I'm sure the locals won't complain if you do.   The booster can go and do one too.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 26, 2022)

Is that just UK citizens or other non EU nations as well?

If the latter then that's up to them but I'm sure it would hit Spanish tourism.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 26, 2022)

...it would seem it affects all 3rd countries so we shouldn't expect anything else really.

I doubt they will enforce it but we'll see.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 26, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Is that just UK citizens or other non EU nations as well?
> 
> If the latter then that's up to them but I'm sure it would hit Spanish tourism.


Rob, there are no travel restrictions within the schengen area.
Therefore someone entering via France or Portugal would not be affected.
This could only be applied if entering from outwith the schengen.
This seems stupid, but nothing would surprise me.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 26, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Rob, there are no travel restrictions within the schengen area.
> Therefore someone entering via France or Portugal would not be affected.
> This could only be applied if entering from outwith the schengen.
> This seems stupid, but nothing would surprise me.



Yes but surely we are only being treated the same as other countries who are not part of the EU Bill?


----------



## mark61 (Jul 26, 2022)

Must be a slow news day for a lot of the media to be reporting on this today,   
We need someone to resign now.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 26, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Yes but surely we are only being treated the same as other countries who are not part of the EU Bill?


Yes Rob, but once you enter the schengen it does not matter where you are from. This could only be applied if you say flew direct from the U.K. and had to go through passport control, it seems bonkers quite frankly.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 26, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Yes Rob, but once you enter the schengen it does not matter where you are from. This could only be applied if you say flew direct from the U.K. and had to go through passport control, it seems bonkers quite frankly.



Probably won't affect most Motorhomers then Bill or at least they can get round it by driving to Spain rathey than going by Ferry.

It certainly won't affect me!


----------



## Jo001 (Jul 26, 2022)

Robmac said:


> I doubt they will enforce it but we'll see.


I wrote about this on motorhomer.com the other day. When we sailed Newcastle to Amsterdam in March, we didn’t have our return crossing booked. The customs official said that he therefore had to assume we would be spending our full 90 days in the Netherlands and demanded we show him our banking app to prove that we had 2 people x 90 days x €100.

As it happened, my pension lump sums had been paid and were sitting in an account so we were able to show we had enough.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 26, 2022)

Jo001 said:


> I wrote about this on motorhomer.com the other day. When we sailed Newcastle to Amsterdam in March, we didn’t have our return crossing booked. The customs official said that he therefore had to assume we would be spending our full 90 days in the Netherlands and demanded we show him our banking app to prove that we had 2 people x 90 days x €100.
> 
> As it happened, my pension lump sums had been paid and were sitting in an account so we were able to show we had enough.



I think if countries like Spain and the Netherlands do enforce it then the Greeks and Italians will be rubbing their hands together.

Unless they do as well!


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 26, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Must be a slow news day for a lot of the media to be reporting on this today,
> We need someone to resign now.


Rumour has it that they won’t apply it if you come from Scotland or Northern Ireland


----------



## mark61 (Jul 26, 2022)

Jo001 said:


> I wrote about this on motorhomer.com the other day. When we sailed Newcastle to Amsterdam in March, we didn’t have our return crossing booked. The customs official said that he therefore had to assume we would be spending our full 90 days in the Netherlands and demanded we show him our banking app to prove that we had 2 people x 90 days x €100.
> 
> As it happened, my pension lump sums had been paid and were sitting in an account so we were able to show we had enough.


 
Thats strange. 
There is an agreement for visa free travel up to 90 days. For the time being at least.


----------



## Jo001 (Jul 26, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Thats strange.
> There is an agreement for visa free travel up to 90 days. For the time being at least.


We were allowed in for 90 days, we just had to prove we would be self sufficient in terms of funds.


----------



## mark61 (Jul 26, 2022)

Jo001 said:


> We were allowed in for 90 days, we just had to prove we would be self sufficient in terms of funds.


I'm gonna have to do some research, but I didn't think you needed anything near 100 euro a day for Netherlands, and thats for 3rd countries who don't have an agreement for free travel up to 90 days, and theres a lot of countries along with the UK who have that agreement.


----------



## vindiboy (Jul 26, 2022)

That is not new news I read that on the BBC News app about a week ago, Then it required  a return ticket and an address that you were going to be staying at  no mention about the amount of  spending money either any way just show them your limit on your credit card or your Debit card  balance ??


----------



## Robmac (Jul 26, 2022)

From the Netherlands Government website;

Sufficient funds​Take sufficient funds with you. This means having enough money to deal with unforeseen situations, like a delayed flight. To be allowed to enter the Netherlands, you must have at least €55 per person per day for the duration of your stay. Citizens of Schengen or EU countries do not have to prove that they have this money, even if they enter the Netherlands from a non-EU country.

So it looks like it does apply but they must have upped the amount.


----------



## mark61 (Jul 26, 2022)

vindiboy said:


> That is not new news I read that on the BBC News app about a week ago, Then it required  a return ticket and an address that you were going to be staying at  no mention about the amount of  spending money either any way just show them your limit on your credit card or your Debit card  balance ??


Read about this months ago, April, if not before. Fifth column fear mongering, can smell it a mile away. That doesn't mean it won't happen though


----------



## mark61 (Jul 26, 2022)

Schengen means of subsistence for each country.  

3rd Countries need/don't need visa.


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 26, 2022)

vindiboy said:


> That is not new news I read that on the BBC News app about a week ago, Then it required  a return ticket and an address that you were going to be staying at  no mention about the amount of  spending money either any way just show them your limit on your credit card or your Debit card  balance ??


90 days  x 2 people x 100 euros = 18,000 euro credit limit may be more than many peoples CC limit


----------



## Robmac (Jul 26, 2022)

I think staycations may be on the cards for many again!


----------



## Jo001 (Jul 26, 2022)

Robmac said:


> at least €55 per person per day


To be fair, I didn't remember the exact amount - when it was quoted as €100 in the press I thought that was what we had been asked for. This was all alongside a number of other things they were checking - 20 minutes to check paperwork for us and dog, what we were carrying (such as knives - erm, yes, there's the cutlery drawer - he checked ...) etc.


----------



## rugbyken (Jul 26, 2022)

just hoping that irish passport comes through not needed then, seriously could always book a return crossing for couple of weeks then extend it when abroad ?


----------



## Jo001 (Jul 26, 2022)

I think our customs guy had been having a bad day. He was a grumpy so and so, probably he'd just lost €20, had a flat tyre, and found out his wife had been seeing his best friend.


----------



## xsilvergs (Jul 26, 2022)

Why not, for instance, book a ferry to Spain from uk and a return a week later. Once in Spain just change the return ferry to to sometime <90 days later. That way wouldn't you only need to carry money for a week?


----------



## Robmac (Jul 26, 2022)

Jo001 said:


> I think our customs guy had been having a bad day. He was a grumpy so and so, probably he'd just lost €20, had a flat tyre, and found out his wife had been seeing his best friend.



Yeah, that'd do it!


----------



## Jo001 (Jul 26, 2022)

xsilvergs said:


> Why not, for instance, book a ferry to Spain from uk and a return a week later. Once in Spain just change the return ferry to to sometime <90 days later. That way wouldn't you only need to carry money for a week?


Yes, our issue was that we hadn't got the return booked. But your plan would work.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 26, 2022)

xsilvergs said:


> Why not, for instance, book a ferry to Spain from uk and a return a week later. Once in Spain just change the return ferry to to sometime <90 days later. That way wouldn't you only need to carry money for a week?



Sounds like a solution but I reckon they would soon get wise to it.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jul 26, 2022)

Having travelled from Spain into France on the motorway with no stops ,not sure if/how this would work as no infrastructure exists.  Was this a 1st April posting?


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 26, 2022)

We never got asked about funds on our resent trip, but then Murky is priceless.


----------



## Jo001 (Jul 26, 2022)

shortcircuit said:


> Having travelled from Spain into France on the motorway with no stops ,not sure if/how this would work as no infrastructure exists.  Was this a 1st April posting?


It’s Spain that’s being reported about, but actually any point of entry to the EU can ask. We were asked entering the Netherlands from the UK.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jul 27, 2022)

Surely the amount of money needed when travelling in your own accommodation ( motorhome ) should be less 
As you can cook your own food and don’t need to pay for hotels etc, and especially if travelling as a couple you shouldn’t need to have the £85 or whatever it is each as you will both be Sharing the same meals cooked inside the motorhome


----------



## Boris7 (Jul 27, 2022)

There’s nothing new here, the rules always been there it just didn’t apply to Btits before, Now covids out the way and more Brits are travelling certain countries / officials are just letting Brits know they didn’t like the UK leaving the club.

Last week the busiest travel day each year and then the French GP on to and France reduces the number of officials at Dover and they are also late getting to work.

French customs officers in Calais refusing to stamp carnets for returning freight vehicles, causing drivers delays and fines.

Changing the law on tobacco so Brits buying cheap fags in Spain, Belgium and Luxembourg can’t get them to the French ports Without running the risk of fines / confiscation.

UK blue badges no longer valid in the EU.

Transit van operators now need CPC’s and Operators licence's (calm down, not motorhomes) 

Its all a game and they’ll get bored at some point.


----------



## GMJ (Jul 27, 2022)

I thought the French had a similar set of entry rules as mentioned in the OP, as well but in practice they were not being applied/followed.


----------



## Boris7 (Jul 27, 2022)

GMJ said:


> I thought the French had a similar set of entry rules as mentioned in the OP, as well but in practice they were not being applied/followed.


That’s exactly right, it’s the same rule for all Schengen countries, but because the UK was a member the rules didn’t apply, after Brexit none of the Schengen members enforced the rules on UK travellers, but they are doing so more and more now.
​


----------



## Boris7 (Jul 27, 2022)

I have to say when we flew to Geneva recently 2 planes had just landed from the UK and the queue at passport control was very long, except I used my Irish passport and took the other “empty” lane and were through in seconds


----------



## trevexess (Jul 27, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Rob, there are no travel restrictions within the schengen area.
> Therefore someone entering via France or Portugal would not be affected.
> This could only be applied if entering from outwith the schengen.
> This seems stupid, but nothing would surprise me.


Its just that the French want 120 euro's per day so you will be having to prove a higher value when you enter France before travelling on to Spain....


----------



## trevexess (Jul 27, 2022)

Moped said:


> The Telegraph is reporting that Spain now require proof that UK citizens have £85 per day per person spending money for the duration of your stay, proof of a return ticket, proof of accommodation and vaccination evidence before you will be permitted to pass through customs.
> 
> So for our 90 day winter trip we will need to prove we have £15300 of spending money for the 2 of us, and pre booked site accommodation. And another booster jab will be required.
> 
> ...


France require 120 Euro's per day.....................................


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 27, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> *UK blue badges no longer valid in the EU*.


So has this been superseded or is it just more media shite?





						Using a Blue Badge in the European Union
					






					www.gov.uk


----------



## Penny13 (Jul 27, 2022)

Brits must prove they can spend at least £85 a day to enter Spain

Europe Correspondent By James Franey


27 Jul 2022


EUROPEAN countries have been slammed for asking British holidaymakers to show they have enough funds to cover the cost of their stay.



Updated regulations in Spain mean border guards could ask tourists to prove they have £85 per day each to spend to enter the country.



The rule, which has taken many by surprise, has been in force since the beginning of the year after the UK became a ‘third country’ outside the EU when it left after Brexit.



It means British nationals are now subject to the EU’s border red tape.



The ‘ border code’ for the Schengen area countries – those in the EU and other countries which have signed an agreement with the bloc – says nonEU nationals should prove they have the ‘sufficient financial means’ for their entire stay before entering.



Each country is free to fix its own rates if they notify the European Commission and they can also decide to what extent they enforce the rules, with no reports so far that Brits have been asked to show bank statements or count out their holiday money by officials.



The code, available on the UK Government website, also states that you must have a return or onward ticket before crossing an EU border and that your passport must have been issued less than ten years before the date you enter the country.



In France, travellers may be asked to show they have £100 a day per person to spend if they have no proof of pre- paid accommodation. That drops to £55 with proof of a hotel booking, according to a post on the EU executive’s website, or £27 if staying in a private home.



British passport holders can travel visa-free for up to 90 days over a 180-day period within the Schengen area. But their documents must also be stamped.



Tory MP Andrew Bridgen said the regulations, were a means of scolding Britain for its decision to leave the EU. ‘The Europeans appear to be cutting off their nose to spite their own face,’ he said. ‘I doubt the cafe owners in France and bar owners in Spain would be of the same opinion as their political leaders.’



The row comes after families had to endure hours of delays for ferries at Dover and the Eurotunnel at Folkestone over the weekend.



MPs blamed France for not putting enough border staff on duty, although the French pointed the finger at Brexit.



Francois Decoster, vice-president of the Hauts- de-France region, which includes Calais, even suggested the UK should reverse its decision to leave the EU, or consider joining the borderless Schengen area.



However, the EU is bringing in an electronic travel application form next May which could reduce these kinds of setbacks.



Similar to the United States’s ESTA, it will cost Britons just over £6 every three years.


----------



## alcam (Jul 27, 2022)

Nabsim said:


> So has this been superseded or is it just more media shite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is almost a year old .
Possibly better to check French (other countries available) government rules for entry by non-EU members .


----------



## GMJ (Jul 27, 2022)

We have been through the tunnel to France twice this year and were not asked for this on either occasion. We are off again later in August so we'll see if it's an issue then.

The article does say "could" be asked for this info rather than will be asked....


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 27, 2022)

So why are the illegal immigrants still entering the uk?  They must be very wealthy to have travelled through many European countries.  Maybe we should declare at customs we are illegal immigrants and pass though customs without checks?


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 27, 2022)

alcam said:


> That is almost a year old .
> Possibly better to check French (other countries available) government rules for entry by non-EU members .


It is last year but it is the current advice from what I can see. I am not intending leaving the U.K. for the foreseeable so was just querying. So much these days is media or Facebook hype it’s hard to find what’s right at times 

While we are a 3rd country that doesn’t necessarily mean that there haven’t been agreements made that should be in effect other 3rd country’s don’t get


----------



## tidewatcher (Jul 27, 2022)

All requirements on the gov.uk site. You may need to prove you have sufficient money for your stay which seems to have been set at the eighty odd a day. That doesn’t mean you have to spend that much. It’s a bit like having to show a return ticket and sufficient funds for America or Australia. That can ask you for proof if they wish to. We are now a third country and outside the EU. Just one of the benefits. 






						Entry requirements - Spain travel advice
					

Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## alcam (Jul 27, 2022)

Nabsim said:


> It is last year but it is the current advice from what I can see. I am not intending leaving the U.K. for the foreseeable so was just querying. So much these days is media or Facebook hype it’s hard to find what’s right at times
> 
> *While we are a 3rd country that doesn’t necessarily mean that there haven’t been agreements made that should be in effect other 3rd country’s don’t get*


Totally agree re media etc
Have absolutely no confidence any details were agreed . Not being political but deal was rushed through so that it was seen to be 'done' .
Dog passport nonsense would appear to support this


----------



## colinm (Jul 27, 2022)

Nabsim said:


> It is last year but it is the current advice from what I can see. I am not intending leaving the U.K. for the foreseeable so was just querying. So much these days is media or Facebook hype it’s hard to find what’s right at times
> 
> While we are a 3rd country that doesn’t necessarily mean that there haven’t


Afaik negotiations are happening right now, depending on outcome blue badges may or may not be reconised in future.


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 27, 2022)

I may be getting confused but I seem to think many years ago when I went to Rhodes you had to go to the local town hall with your then Orange badge and they would issue a temporary badge that lasted for your holiday. I think I had to do the same in Jersey C.I. As well but may be mis remembering as often happens these days. If that is the case it’s not so bad but current Blue Badge is an EU badge.


----------



## Boris7 (Jul 27, 2022)

Nabsim said:


> So has this been superseded or is it just more media shite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No thats out of date I'm told.

Wither way the whole thing is a bloody mess.


----------



## groyne (Jul 27, 2022)

tidewatcher said:


> You may need to prove you have sufficient money for your stay which seems to have been set at the eighty odd a day. That doesn’t mean you have to spend that much.



Exactly, as a couple we averaged about £50 a day last year, with fuel price rises it was around £60 a day this year, I'll probably budget for £75 a day for our next trip.

The EU (mainly the french) are just getting ar$ey because the government is ripping up the Irish border agreements and other things. That's why there's been chaos in Dover, expect more petty rules to be enforced over the coming months.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 27, 2022)

Very simple, people get what they vote for and the majority voted to leave the club.


----------



## runnach (Jul 27, 2022)

Sounds like an exercise to check out who is worth kidnapping!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 27, 2022)

Suck it up. 

No point whingeing after the stable door shuts.


----------



## colinm (Jul 27, 2022)

groyne said:


> The EU (mainly the french) are just getting ar$ey because the government is ripping up the Irish border agreements and other things. That's why there's been chaos in Dover, expect more petty rules to be enforced over the coming months.



Maybe you don't know the entry requirements for the UK.



> (e) must have sufficient funds to cover all reasonable costs in relation to their visit without working or accessing public funds, including the cost of the return or onward journey, any costs relating to their dependants, and the cost of planned activities such as private medical treatment. The applicant must show that any funds they rely upon are held in a financial institution permitted under FIN 2.1 in Appendix Finance.




These are pretty much the same as going into EU, but they have come up with a monetary figure instead of vague statement.


----------



## GMJ (Jul 27, 2022)

Make sure you have data on your phone and/or copies of bank statements...unless you can't prove you have enough dosh.

Then I guess you are buggered!


----------



## Colinc (Jul 27, 2022)

Go and have a look at what EU citizens have to do before coming to the UK:

"You may also be asked to prove that:

you’re visiting for tourism
you’re able to support yourself and your dependents during your trip (or have funding from someone else to support you)
you’ve arranged accommodation for your stay
you’re able to pay for your return or onward journey (or have funding from someone else)
you’ll leave the UK at the end of your visit"
Very similar.  And UK Border Force will ask lots of questions - it isn't on-the-nod.   So there you go, the Sunlit Uplands of Brexitland.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 27, 2022)

Colinc said:


> Go and have a look at what EU citizens have to do before coming to the UK:
> 
> "You may also be asked to prove that:
> 
> ...



All of which may now be enforced in a tit for tat response.

Seems pointless from both sides to me. I'm glad I do my travelling in the UK!


----------



## barryd (Jul 27, 2022)

There is a simple solution of course. Rejoin the single market.   I think a Tory MP suggested it a couple of weeks ago although I think he is now probably locked away in Cruella Patels dungeon.   

It has this thing called free movement of people.  It means we can go for as long as we want to Europe and not put up with this nonsense.  Might also help with the labour shortage and export slump. Just sayin.


----------



## GMJ (Jul 28, 2022)

I'll wait until we see/hear of MH owners being asked for this information before I start worrying about it I think. It could end up as being one of those rules that is there if required but not observed in practice (a bit like the no meat, dairy rule).


----------



## Colinc (Jul 28, 2022)

Robmac said:


> All of which may now be enforced in a tit for tat response.
> 
> Seems pointless from both sides to me. I'm glad I do my travelling in the UK!


It isn't tit for tat.  It is normal for third party countries.  Most countries have this arrangement.


----------



## mark61 (Jul 28, 2022)

GMJ said:


> I'll wait until we see/hear of MH owners being asked for this information before I start worrying about it I think. It could end up as being one of those rules that is there if required but not observed in practice (a bit like the no meat, dairy rule).


 Same here.

I do think we could put our limit up to £250 a day, for starters. If we're gonna play tit for tat lets do it like we mean it


----------



## Robmac (Jul 28, 2022)

Colinc said:


> It isn't tit for tat.  It is normal for third party countries.  Most countries have this arrangement.



Yes I know that as I stated in an earlier post.

Most countries don't enforce it though and I bet we don't. Tit for tat comes in if they start enforcing it and then we do.


----------



## wildebus (Jul 28, 2022)

barryd said:


> There is a simple solution of course. Rejoin the single market.


Curious about this "single market" thing?   Is that where you have a group of countries agreeing to do the same single thing?
A good concept and that was what the EEC that the UK joined was.

However, as an example now, did you know that every EU country has implemented its own recycling program for on-line sellers, and that sellers have to register individually with each EU Country they may want to sell to, and with most pay an annual registration fee to each Country.
Single Market my ar.............


----------



## Colinc (Jul 30, 2022)

Most border guards profile to pick who to check in the stream of people coming through.  I guess they reckon a motorhome coming for a long stay is a higher “risk” than someone flying in with cabin bags only.   The rules on being able to sustain yourself is aimed at stopping people working whilst in their country - which of course isn’t allowed.  Someone staying longer term short of cash is far more likely to get a temp job at a bar, etc.

UK Border Force do exactly this.  And they are pretty strict with Europeans.   I’ve had the misfortune to be in the queue behind them a few times now.

However when people were told this would be the result of their vote it was put down to “Project Fear”.   And that campaign was very successful.  Unfortunately the Remain campaign was crap.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 30, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Suck it up.
> 
> No point whingeing after the stable door shuts.



Seems to me Marie, that most of the whingeing on here is about the referendum, no matter how thinly veiled!


----------



## Colinc (Jul 30, 2022)

It is explicitly about the referendum as that was the cause.  “control of our borders”

If there is whingeing it is those surprised of negative consequences.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 30, 2022)

Colinc said:


> It is explicitly about the referendum as that was the cause.  “control of our borders”



Which is irrelevant now really. Most are now aware of the problems at the border, what we don't know is how it will develop.

Little point in discussing referendum campaigns?


----------



## Colinc (Jul 30, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Which is irrelevant now really. Most are now aware of the problems at the border, what we don't know is how it will develop.
> 
> Little point in discussing referendum campaigns?



It is only useful in terms of understanding what is happening.  The assertion was that it was tit-for-tat.  It isn’t, it is the slightly delayed implementation of Brexit.  The rules are now permanent.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 30, 2022)

Colinc said:


> It is only useful in terms of understanding what is happening.  The assertion was that it was tit-for-tat.  It isn’t, it is the slightly delayed implementation of Brexit.  The rules are now permanent.



Then so be it, it is their/our perogative on how it is enforced.

Once the tourist industry gets hit I daresay that the enforcement will become more lax.


----------



## Colinc (Jul 30, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Then so be it, it is their/our perogative on how it is enforced.
> 
> Once the tourist industry gets hit I daresay that the enforcement will become more lax.



It won’t go away.  Asking people for proof they won’t need to work in the country has very little impact on the tourist industry - especially if done in a targeted way using profiling.  It does help cut local unemployment,


----------



## Robmac (Jul 30, 2022)

Colinc said:


> It won’t go away.  Asking people for proof they won’t need to work in the country has very little impact on the tourist industry - especially if done in a targeted way using profiling.  It does help cut local unemployment,



People getting fed up with queuing at the borders might put people off though?


----------



## Colinc (Jul 30, 2022)

Robmac said:


> People getting fed up with queuing at the borders might put people off though?



For Brits not wanting to queue we now only have stay at home or go to Ireland.  Most will put up with the queues.  Not much choice really


----------



## mark61 (Jul 30, 2022)

No queues today at Folkstone.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 30, 2022)

mark61 said:


> No queues today at Folkstone.



Is that for ice creams?


----------



## Robmac (Jul 30, 2022)

Colinc said:


> For Brits not wanting to queue we now only have stay at home or go to Ireland.  Most will put up with the queues.  Not much choice really



Not me if I can help it. That's why I don't go abroad for my holidays, I can travel at my leisure and not be tied to a flight or ferry.

The recent queues were hardly surprising to be honest though at what was after all the busiest time of year.


----------



## Colinc (Jul 30, 2022)

Robmac said:


> Not me if I can help it. That's why I don't go abroad for my holidays, I can travel at my leisure and not be tied to a flight or ferry.
> 
> The recent queues were hardly surprising to be honest though at what was after all the busiest time of year.


Busiest time and stamping passports.  Next year there will be ETIAS instead - and remains to see if that is quicker or slower - likely quicker.


----------



## barryd (Jul 30, 2022)

Colinc said:


> Busiest time and stamping passports.  Next year there will be ETIAS instead - and remains to see if that is quicker or slower - *likely quicker.*



According to this it will involve everyone individually getting out of the vehicle. Sounds an absolute nightmare.









						More travel red tape next summer for Europe trips: Get ready for Etias and EES
					

Every traveller must be fingerprinted and provide a facial biometric




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## mark61 (Jul 30, 2022)

Good old Independent. No mention of FAP50? (what a great name  ) or if they did I missed it


----------



## barryd (Jul 30, 2022)

mark61 said:


> Good old Independent. No mention of FAP50? (what a great name  ) or if they did I missed it



How about the FT then? https://www.ft.com/content/9cc3e31e-0233-4d61-8329-8c1e171f8236

I think the crux of it is there is no magic bullet solution. The Geography at Dover limits to some extend what can be done and all you need is a perfect storm of holiday travel being back to normal in peak season competing with commercial traffic and the system collapses because of the extra time it now takes. It would appear that the new systems coming on board are not at all designed to alleviate this. That is not their purpose.

Much has been done already to process commercial traffic away from the borders forming invisible queues, if it had not been done it would have been much worse.  Things have changed so its a case of getting used to it.  It will effect us motorhomers for the foreseeable so I reckon its a case of planning accordingly, maybe considering different ports.


----------



## rugbyken (Jul 30, 2022)

with all the drama about brexit we mustn’t loose sight of the reality over 95% of our compatriots won’t find the 90 days etc a problem as long as they ge5 a couple of weeks on the p*** they’re happy may be spain could be cuba mexico etc


----------



## tidewatcher (Jul 31, 2022)

Border and custom staff are just people doing their job. Most rummages are from profiling of the vehicle or occupants from information either true intelligence or a nod from the people at the departure port plus the odd random pull if they are not busy. If you are really unlucky you may bump into a “training day”, that can be fun. Way back prior to the now defunct free movement of travel bliss when arriving in a uk port in a yacht from Europe you had to fly a yellow (quarantine) flag and remain on the vessel for a specified time which I have forgotten now. The customs would come along to check papers etc and if they hadn’t arrived by the specified time you were free to go ashore. We arrived on a “training day”.  They took the boat apart inside and were quite open about the reason and to be honest we had a good chat and heard tales of the job from their side which were pretty amusing. We had arrived from St.Peter Port in guernsey where there was a store called Bucktrouts which sold draft whisky, gin and I think vermouth, anyway they never found the whisky in the apple pop bottle, vermouth in the Coca Cola bottle  or the gin in the lemonade bottles by the childrens berths…….


----------



## Apollo 13 (Aug 1, 2022)

Moped said:


> The Telegraph is reporting that Spain now require proof that UK citizens have £85 per day per person spending money for the duration of your stay, proof of a return ticket, proof of accommodation and vaccination evidence before you will be permitted to pass through customs.
> 
> So for our 90 day winter trip we will need to prove we have £15300 of spending money for the 2 of us, and pre booked site accommodation. And another booster jab will be required.
> 
> ...


Struth, that's a pain. Any ideas what evidence they are expecting you to produce regarding the money? Clearly carrying cash is daft, so what evidence can you provide that they will accept without reveling bank details etc?


----------



## Apollo 13 (Aug 1, 2022)

Jo001 said:


> To be fair, I didn't remember the exact amount - when it was quoted as €100 in the press I thought that was what we had been asked for. This was all alongside a number of other things they were checking - 20 minutes to check paperwork for us and dog, what we were carrying (such as knives - erm, yes, there's the cutlery drawer - he checked ...) etc.


How did you prove you had the funds?


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 1, 2022)

Apollo 13 said:


> How did you prove you had the funds?


I had to show my banking app. Fortunately my pension lump sums had been paid into one of my accounts, and with all the stuff going on with Covid and Croatia I hadn't invested them elsewhere, i.e.in anything that seemed less safe. I don't know whether showing evidence of regular income would have been accepted.


----------



## Vatsmith (Aug 7, 2022)

It might be worth bearing in mind that there's no way a foreign border checkpoint would be able to contact your bank to verify that any paper document you show them is genuine.


----------

